# Lack of Kenpo Schools



## max49c (Oct 9, 2004)

Hello group: Let me introduce myself. I am NEW to the forum. I have experience in Tae Kwon Do, but have always dreamed of learning Kenpo.

I am surprised at the lack of American Kenpo schools in my area. There are only 2, and these are 45 minutes from my house, and much too late in the evening for my schedule. To this end, I am committed to learning, but require YOUR INPUT on the following:

1 - what instructors (web sites) have the best VIDEO series for sale for a new comer like me to learn Kenpo?
2- It must be all inclusive for all aspects of Kenpo, just as I would learn in the Dojo in person. (basics, forms, self defense moves, manuals, ...all) 
3- I would like it Preferably on DVD (but will consider VHS) and should be organized in chapters for quick referal; and EACH MOVE EXPLAINED!
3 - How difficult is Kenpo to learn from video instruction?

Your consideration is greatly appreciated. I hope to have something of value to contribute once I begin instruction. All answers are encouraged!

Thanks


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 9, 2004)

The IKCA has a good video Series:
http://www.karateconnection.com/index.html

Larry Tatum has a good series and is a great techincal Instructor
http://www.ltatum.com/

The Tracy System is good
http://www.tracyskarate.com/

These are the ones I have looked into and would recommend in Kenpo currently. I would ask where you are located as there are many Instructors without schools or Black Belts that maybe able to teach you One to One.


----------



## bzarnett (Oct 9, 2004)

What city/country do you live in? (Just in case there are other schools that are just not well advertised).

Are these instructors available for instruction on the weekends? Perhaps for privates?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

max49c said:
			
		

> I am surprised at the lack of American Kenpo schools in my area. There are only 2, and these are 45 minutes from my house, and much too late in the evening for my schedule.


Unless you are in the kenpo mecca area you are going to find this everywhere.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 9, 2004)

Very true- I agree with jfarnsworth....there are just no Parker Kenpo places in my area either and I live near a pretty large city.  I travel 30 minutes to work out with a guy out of his garage....we both bring in info. from our home schools periodically which are much farther away.  

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Unless you are in the kenpo mecca area you are going to find this everywhere.


Yes, especially in Ohio, where American Kenpo is really bad!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Yes, especially in Ohio, where American Kenpo is really bad!


You're really full of **** and vinegar tonight aren't you.  :boxing:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You're really full of **** and vinegar tonight aren't you. :boxing:


No, humble. That's why I'm so loved here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> No, humble. That's why I'm so loved here.



Um......yeah.


----------



## max49c (Oct 9, 2004)

I live in Glen Burnie, Maryland.  Either way, I think I will go the video route, but would like to hear more thoughts from others what they recommend in the way of American Kenpo, Ed Parker system.  The first reply I got gave me 1 good lead, the other sites mentioned were not true system.  I'd like to have several more suggestions from which to choose.  I appreciate your interest in helping !


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 9, 2004)

There is a member of MT here that is currently training me via video on Ed Parker System. His name is Rob Broad with Dynamic Kenpo. Contact him and see if he would be able to assist you.


----------



## TChase (Oct 9, 2004)

max49c said:
			
		

> I am surprised at the lack of American Kenpo schools in my area. There are only 2, and these are 45 minutes from my house, and much too late in the evening for my schedule. To this end, I am committed to learning, but require YOUR INPUT on the following:
> 
> 1 - what instructors (web sites) have the best VIDEO series for sale for a new comer like me to learn Kenpo?
> 2- It must be all inclusive for all aspects of Kenpo, just as I would learn in the Dojo in person. (basics, forms, self defense moves, manuals, ...all)
> ...


Max,

There is no substitute for a competent teacher.  While videos are good for supplementing you training, the nuances of the system that make it work are lost in translation.  Kenpo is definitely a system that needs to be felt to be understood.  Even once a week with a good teacher would be better than learning from videos alone.  If you insist on training with videos the best quality ones I've seen are Larry Tatum's technique videos and they do come on DVD.

Don't feel bad about driving 45mins...I have about 8-10 Kenpo schools within 20 miles of where I live and I drive an hour and a half to train with my teacher.  Hope this helps.

-Tom


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 10, 2004)

If you're looking for videos, you can also try Mr. Lee Wedlake. Check out his site at Lee Wedlakes Online Store .

Mr. Wedlake is a first generation student of Mr. Parker's


----------



## bzarnett (Oct 10, 2004)

I would suggest the following approach:

1) Larry Tatums Panther series for forms and basics
2) Larry Tatums Sets tape for the sets
3) Larry Tatums Self-defense series for the self-defense
4) Huk Planas's series to fill in some blanks on forms and basics
5) Skip Hancocks tape to fill in some gaps on concepts, methods, and approach

Go to some seminars, as frequently as you can. I suggest Larry Tatum, Skip Hancock, and Dennis Conatser.

Pick an individual like Larry Tatum who will review you work by video. I believe there are other instructors that would do this as well.

Post in your local library/community centre/etc. the formation of an American Kenpo study group. No one is an instructor - you are all trying to learn the art bit by bit.

Pick up the belt manuals (I like the Kenpo 2000 ones). Pick up the Infinite Insights and the Encyclopedia of Kenpo.

Ask questions here.

Hope it gives you some ideas.


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2004)

max49c said:
			
		

> Hello group: Let me introduce myself. I am NEW to the forum. I have experience in Tae Kwon Do, but have always dreamed of learning Kenpo.
> 
> I am surprised at the lack of American Kenpo schools in my area. There are only 2, and these are 45 minutes from my house, and much too late in the evening for my schedule. To this end, I am committed to learning, but require YOUR INPUT on the following:



First off, welcome to the forum.  Now to answer your questions.



> 1 - what instructors (web sites) have the best VIDEO series for sale for a new comer like me to learn Kenpo?



There are many out there.  Check out Panther Video, as they have a wide selection of tapes.  I've seen some of Larry Tatums.  I'd go with those.



> 2- It must be all inclusive for all aspects of Kenpo, just as I would learn in the Dojo in person. (basics, forms, self defense moves, manuals, ...all)



Again, I'll go with Tatum.



> 3- I would like it Preferably on DVD (but will consider VHS) and should be organized in chapters for quick referal; and EACH MOVE EXPLAINED!



Tatum



> 3 - How difficult is Kenpo to learn from video instruction?



Its always better to train with a live instructor rather than a tape, especially if the art you are interested in is foreign to you.  If you are interested in learning I'd see if privates were available to you.

Good luck in your decision!

Mike


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 10, 2004)

I would recommend finding an instructor (although it may be difficult) as opposed to DVDs, but make do with what you have available I suppose.


----------



## Bill Smith (Oct 13, 2004)

I am also in Maryland. I can give you a few names in the area, but not sure how close they are to you.

Mike Guercio - Westminster, Md - AKKI (his website is on the AKKI website www.akki.com)

Mike Lambert - Dundulk, Md - Type his name in on a search engine and he will come

Brian Heins - Pikesville, Md - AKKS (doesn't have a website but you can find him in the yellow pages under American Kenpo Karate)

American Kenpo Kenpo Studios - their located on Business Center Dr (Near Baltimore) you can find them on the web and in the phonebook.

Check the WKKA website (World Kenpo Karate Association) he has two locations in Maryland in the Baltimore area.

And Jim Fredericks - AKKS - He is near Towsen Md, that will probably be to far for you but you can view his site too...I believe it is www. frederickskenpokarate.com

A friend of mine teaches AKKI American Kenpo in Gaithersburg Md. That to is too far as well.

Hope this helps some and hope you find something to help you with your journey.

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith


----------



## meni (Oct 14, 2004)

Joe Palanzo's Kenpo Karate

10534 York Rd., Cockeysville, MD 21030

James Walsh     410-628-4994





Joe Palanzo's Kenpo Karate

1400 B Reisterstown Rd., Pikesville, MD 21208

Joe Palanzo     410-484-8751

enjoy


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 14, 2004)

hey Meni whats up, this is David, you know that really anoying 2nd degree black belt that you love to get taught by LOL. How are things?


----------



## meni (Oct 14, 2004)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> hey Meni whats up, this is David, you know that really anoying 2nd degree black belt that you love to get taught by LOL. How are things?


 Hi how are you?
 I'm doing well
 And yes you're annoying   but we miss you here, when are you coming here?

 are u coming for the camp?

 Your favorite annoying rabbi 

 Meni


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 14, 2004)

HAHAHAHA

I am doing just fine, school is great, and my grades are doing great. I miss all of you too. I am not coming home for the camp. Sorry, hopefully next year I will. I will not be back untill the summer because I am spending the winter with a certain somebody in Ohio. And than her and I will go back to school. Hope everything is well at the Studio.

David


----------



## meni (Oct 16, 2004)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA
> 
> I am doing just fine, school is great, and my grades are doing great. I miss all of you too. I am not coming home for the camp. Sorry, hopefully next year I will. I will not be back untill the summer because I am spending the winter with a certain somebody in Ohio. And than her and I will go back to school. Hope everything is well at the Studio.
> 
> David



Not so much is new

Except :
A. some one broke in to the studio and stole a camera, trophies and some Kukris
B. Mr. Joe is starting again a black belt club for upper belts after the Wednesday class

meni


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 18, 2004)

Except for the whole Kukri thing, things sound good. Hope you have fun with the black blet club. I will be back the week of Thanksgiving, hope to see you there.


----------



## meni (Oct 20, 2004)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> Except for the whole Kukri thing, things sound good. Hope you have fun with the black blet club. I will be back the week of Thanksgiving, hope to see you there.


 
 ya 
i hope to see you then


----------



## masherdong (Feb 12, 2005)

You may want to also try Michael Acord's training.  He has them up for sale on Ebay.


----------

